# Browning .380 need help



## bambislayer (May 10, 2013)

I have one. It appears to be in very good shape. Serial number is 643490 I have 4 questions...
1. When was it made?
2. What is it worth?
3. Can I get a manual for it?
4. How do you get it apart? There appears to be a ribbed ring at the muzzle with 2 slots that I suspect has something to do with it. But I know enough not to force anything.

Can anyone help???

THANKS!!!!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Sounds like you have a Browning 1910 pocket auto (Browning has made a couple of different .380 autopistols over the decades).
If yours has the tall adjustable sights and a finger extension on the magazine, it is technically a model 1910/71.
The basic M1910 was made in .380 or .32 ACP caliber, and could be changed to the other caliber by swapping the barrel.

#1 -- Don't know.

#2 -- Here are a few links to auctions or online For Sale ads to give you an idea what other folks are asking for their pistols. Remember, condition is VERY important in setting price; a few small scratches, a worn finish, cracked grips, etc. can reduce the value quite a bit.

Item:9559862 Browning Arms Co. Browning .380 auto, made in Belgium For Sale at GunAuction.com

ARMSLIST - For Sale: browning 380

ARMSLIST - For Sale/Trade: BROWNING 10/71 .380 AND WINCHESTER 94 30/30

#3 -- I'm not seeing a manual at any of my usual sources, but here is an article about the gun which may answer some questions about it.

1910 FN Browning

#4 -- In addition to the article above that has a brief explanation of disassembly, here is a YouTube video clip of disassembly of the Browning 1910.

BROWNING FN 1910 field strip - YouTube


----------



## J. R. Weems (Mar 13, 2011)

*1971 .380*

It seems you have a 1971 MDL, if that is the case, I can offer a reprint manual, -- FYI-- PM me if interested.


----------

